# Will he won't he ........



## ycbm (20 September 2021)

Be coming home with us later today? 

I don't know which one of these two is left,  but we're going to see him later.......


----------



## Birker2020 (20 September 2021)

ycbm said:



			Be coming home with us later today?

I don't know which one of these two is left,  but we're going to see him later.......

View attachment 79810

Click to expand...

Noooo! You can't leave one!  You have to have both, kittens will have more fun with a sibling.


----------



## windand rain (20 September 2021)

Too cute have both. I guess you will be neutering but my ginger tom rather rarely turned out to be a queen when we took her


----------



## ycbm (20 September 2021)

Only one left.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (20 September 2021)

Ooh a cute little orange 🥰


----------



## luckyoldme (20 September 2021)

I'm so jealous! 
It's not fair ...humph 
Still ..hope you take him home 🐱


----------



## Fluffypiglet (20 September 2021)

Squeeeee 😁 photos later please


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (20 September 2021)

I hope he does!

*waits hopefully for cute kitten settling in photos later*


----------



## Shady (20 September 2021)

OHHHHHHHHH
You sure that's a he YCBM?
Very  rare to get an all ginger male unless there is white there that I can't see?
Gorgeous anyway and hopefully on its way home with you. xxx

eta. forget the above except he's gorgeous !


----------



## ycbm (20 September 2021)

Shady said:



			OHHHHHHHHH
You sure that's a he YCBM?
Very very rare to get an all ginger male unless there is white there that I can't see?
Gorgeous anyway and hopefully on its way home with you. xxx
		
Click to expand...

Other way round,  surely Shady?  20% of gingers are female,  80% male, I thought? We've had an all ginger before and they are 10 weeks and seller says they are boys,  so I think they probably are.  

I don't care if its a boy or a girl but it has to be orange,  not some wishy washy fawn colour. We went to see one last Friday and I turned it down when we got there.  It was a lovely little thing but nothing like the colour of it's photograph and I'm set on it being a strong ginger to join the crew.  

£140 for a moggie though 😯😖
.


----------



## Shady (20 September 2021)

ycbm said:



			Other way round,  surely Shady?  25% of gingers are female,  75% male, I thought? We've had an all ginger before and they are 10 weeks and seller says they are boys,  so I think they probably are. 

I don't care if its a boy or a girl but it has to be orange,  not some wishy washy fawn colour. We went to see one last Friday and I turned it down when we got there.  It was a lovely little thing but nothing like the colour of it's photograph and I'm set on it being a strong ginger to join the crew. 

£140 for a moggie though 😯😖
.
		
Click to expand...

Me being brain dead and distracted by mad kittens again!
 Was going to edit, but yes other way round really ,tho from a personal point I have never met an all ginger cat that was male, only females and i've never met a ginger and white cat that was female!. You are correct that it doesn't matter unless you are trying to keep a sex ratio balance in your house like I do.
Aww I love the fawny coloured ones, but yes they are a bit washed out and definitely not proper gingers !!
£140 ? yikes do you get anything for that? over here that would get you vaxxed and chipped.
Really looking forward to seeing more photos of him. xxx


----------



## Gloi (20 September 2021)

How much 😮
Still , very cute indeed.


----------



## Rumtytum (20 September 2021)

Good luck ycbm, hope he/she is as orange as an 🍊!
Can’t wait for photos of him/her and the destruction 😀


----------



## ycbm (20 September 2021)

They don't get more orange than this one!  We love him already.  He's too scared to come out of the box yet,  but more photos will follow.  🥰😁😍😁


----------



## HufflyPuffly (20 September 2021)

ycbm said:



			They don't get more orange than this one!  We love him already.  He's too scared to come out of the box yet,  but more photos will follow.  🥰😁😍😁

View attachment 79822

Click to expand...

I’m thrilled for you, sorry I ended up no help in the end, still not heard anything despite chasing 🙄, but then you wouldn’t have met this little bundle of joy 🤩.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (20 September 2021)

Ohh I love him. What's his name? Can't wait to see more of him (hopefully on the photo/this thread and not the worst thing the cats done thread 😜) as he settles in.


----------



## Rumtytum (20 September 2021)

SO cute 🥰 
Won’t be long before he’s out and about and we’ll be heading off to the worst thing the cat’s done thread 😀


----------



## Fjord (20 September 2021)

Oh he's so cute!


----------



## splashgirl45 (20 September 2021)

bless him,  have you thought of a name yet,  we could all start suggesting if ylou havent.  looking forward to LOADS more photos  ,  pretty please


----------



## ycbm (20 September 2021)

We're waiting to see if a name suggests itself that fits his character as it develops.  Suggestions all welcome,  he really is very,  very orange already and they get darker as they get older too! 

He's the top one of the two in the first photo and his whiskers really do droop like that 😁
.


----------



## ycbm (20 September 2021)

He'll be darker yet!


----------



## ycbm (20 September 2021)




----------



## HufflyPuffly (20 September 2021)

Marmalade, Jaffa, Sir Crookshanks…


----------



## Cloball (20 September 2021)

I had a lovely ginger boy called Taz who lived to a ripe old age.  I used to call him Razmataz...


----------



## Rumtytum (20 September 2021)

Tango after the fizzy orange drink


----------



## ycbm (20 September 2021)

Cloball said:



			I had a lovely ginger boy called Taz who lived to a ripe old age.  I used to call him Razmataz...
		
Click to expand...


I like that.  Also short for Tasmanian Devil.  😈


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (20 September 2021)

He's adorable! Jaffa, Keith or Pumpkin?


----------



## Nicnac (20 September 2021)

Ginger toms are the best.  I'm not a cat person but do like a big ginger tom and he's very cute.


----------



## ycbm (20 September 2021)

Nicnac said:



			Ginger toms are the best.  I'm not a cat person but do like a big ginger tom and he's very cute.
		
Click to expand...

He's not very big yet  🤣  I quite like your user name .....


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (20 September 2021)

He is a Jasper Carrot for sure.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (20 September 2021)

Gorgeous!

I vote for Pumpkin.


----------



## julesjoy (20 September 2021)

Seconding Jasper Carrot! As the owner of an orange Oscar.


----------



## Spanny (20 September 2021)

So cute - I have a huge soft spot for gingers (both equine and feline)! Something about his expression in the very first picture made me think he looks like a Professor. How about Prof?!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (20 September 2021)

Yay, another kitten😁. Like Pumpkin. He's gorgeous.


----------



## Calluna (20 September 2021)

I was going to suggest Garfield, (first famous orange cat that sprang to mind) but he looks like he will be more feisty than lazy so what about Phoenix?
He looks gorgeous - happy new kitten day!


----------



## Sandstone1 (20 September 2021)

Bagpuss


----------



## ycbm (20 September 2021)

Sandstone1 said:



			Bagpuss
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't he pink 🤣
.


----------



## Sandstone1 (20 September 2021)

ycbm said:



			Wasn't he pink 🤣
.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, I think of him as ginger..


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (20 September 2021)

No, Bagpuss was definitely pink!


----------



## Sandstone1 (20 September 2021)

Ron ( as in weasley)


----------



## splashgirl45 (20 September 2021)

didnt take him long to leave the travel box...  rusty,  rupert, thomas, biscuit, simba,  nemo,  chillie, turmeric...


----------



## Gloi (20 September 2021)

If it doesn't get used on the horse he could be Snicklefritz 😅


----------



## ycbm (20 September 2021)

Gloi said:



			If it doesn't get used on the horse he could be Snicklefritz 😅
		
Click to expand...


Ooh, I like Fritz.  So far we are on Taz, Nicnac (OH is taken with that)  and now Fritz. 
.


----------



## ycbm (20 September 2021)

And now I've got Schnitzel in my head too!
.


----------



## PapaverFollis (20 September 2021)

Kia-Ora!

He's way too orangey for crows.


----------



## asmp (21 September 2021)

Wotsit!


----------



## ycbm (21 September 2021)

asmp said:



			Wotsit!
		
Click to expand...

I love Wotsits!  I have a big pack every time they're on sale at a pound,  especially the giant ones.  

Our other two have left home today.  

He's bold. 




And orange!


----------



## ycbm (21 September 2021)

And friendly.  The purple is my dressing gown. He's purring, too.


----------



## Shady (21 September 2021)

Oh he is gorgeous
He will be a big chunky cat judging by those photos 

I had a Birman called Taz, but I really like the names Wotsit  and Jasper Carrot. They are excellent.
Have fun and hopefully he won't be a bum clinger !


----------



## ycbm (21 September 2021)

Shady said:



			Have fun and hopefully he won't be a bum clinger !
		
Click to expand...

I'll second that!   
.


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (21 September 2021)

He looks like he's settled right in and made himself at home.


----------



## scats (21 September 2021)

Oh look!  What a gorgeous kitten!
I vote Kaboodle (kitten kaboodle)


----------



## ycbm (21 September 2021)

He's a monster!  All claws and teeth,  my poor hands and feet 😨😈😹
.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (21 September 2021)

He's sooo cute! That face! 🥰


----------



## Rumtytum (21 September 2021)

🍊🍊🍊 😎😎😎❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 September 2021)

He's really smashing YCBM. You've definitely found a goodun there.


----------



## Unicorn (21 September 2021)

ycbm said:



			He's a monster!  All claws and teeth,  my poor hands and feet 😨😈😹
.
		
Click to expand...

Surely not! He couldn't possibly, not with that face 😍


----------



## Errin Paddywack (21 September 2021)

We had two gorgeous gingers on the farm. They were called Tinker and Marmaduke.


----------



## ycbm (21 September 2021)

Poor OH, looks like the little beast has infectious claws!


----------



## Birker2020 (21 September 2021)

He looks like he has been tangoed.  Tango.  Clementine, Ginger, Saffron, Amber


----------



## HeresHoping (21 September 2021)

McCavity


----------



## ycbm (21 September 2021)




----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (21 September 2021)

Oh look at him, what a lovely strong orange colour 

Looking forward to him appearing in worst thing the cats done 😂


----------



## Bellasophia (21 September 2021)

ycbm said:



			Poor OH, looks like the little beast has infectious claws!
	View attachment 79842

Click to expand...



congrats on your beautiful kitten..

REthe piC  hope that’s not his bum lol lol


----------



## ycbm (21 September 2021)




----------



## fiwen30 (21 September 2021)

Oh isn’t he drop dead gorgeous!

Our big orange lad was Oscar.


----------



## DabDab (21 September 2021)

Oh he's amazing 😍😍. I'm a sucker for a ginger Tom

Have you chosen a name yet?


----------



## ycbm (21 September 2021)

He's Fritz at the moment,  but occasionally Spritzer, we'll see if either sticks 

Both of the others have been in and out today so although they aren't exactly thrilled,  I think it's going well for 24 hours and looking very positive.


----------



## DabDab (21 September 2021)

😁 spritz/Fritz both cool

I was going to suggest Goulash, mainly because that's what I'm making at the moment and it is delightfully orange atm 😂. But I'm not sure that trips off the tongue 🤔.


----------



## ycbm (21 September 2021)

DabDab said:



			😁 spritz/Fritz both cool

I was going to suggest Goulash, mainly because that's what I'm making at the moment and it is delightfully orange atm 😂. But I'm not sure that trips off the tongue 🤔.
		
Click to expand...

Shortened to Goo 🤣  he's definitely too spikey for that at the moment 😸


----------



## DabDab (21 September 2021)

ycbm said:



			Shortened to Goo 🤣  he's definitely too spikey for that at the moment 😸
		
Click to expand...

Or shortened to Lash...
Makes him sound like a dirty stop out


----------



## ycbm (21 September 2021)

DabDab said:



			Or shortened to Lash...
Makes him sound like a dirty stop out
		
Click to expand...

We have that joy to come. I'm slightly more concerned what the dirty bring ins will be 🤣


----------



## Sussexbythesea (21 September 2021)

Oh he’s gorgeous 😍 I’m very jealous. My lovely ginger decided to move in with an elderly neighbour and I’m pretty gutted. His name is Chilli aka Chilli bean although now he goes by the imaginative name of Gingy 😳. I got a black kitten at the same time called Pepper so it was Chilli Pepper.


----------



## PurBee (21 September 2021)

Oh a kitten thread! He’s sooo friggin’ cute! 😁 love ginga’s too….had a wee female years ago, who remained small.

He looks like a Rasputin to me, cats with their 9 lives , voodoo magic stare and all that…could be shortened to Raz….😂


----------



## MinKo (22 September 2021)

Ronald, yes as in Weasley


----------



## ycbm (22 September 2021)




----------



## ycbm (22 September 2021)

He's a feisty,  athletic,  bold, trouble maker with very sharp claws! 

He's only been here 2 days and tonight our other 2 behaved almost normally. Touch wood this is the easiest kitten introduction we've ever done. 

No name has stuck yet though ....
.


----------



## ycbm (22 September 2021)

MinKo said:



			Ronald, yes as in Weasley
		
Click to expand...

I prefer Weasle 😁


----------



## Rosemary28 (22 September 2021)

Our big ginger lad was called Arnold, named after my Mum’s uncle who had red hair (and didn’t like cats!)


----------



## NinjaPony (22 September 2021)

Rupert?

He is adorable, I love a good ginger kitty.


----------



## Emilieu (22 September 2021)

I think you should call him Heathcliff. He is gorgeously orange, love that he has a temperament to match.


----------



## pistolpete (22 September 2021)

I love him!! Our ginger was called Dave.


----------



## luckyoldme (22 September 2021)

Humph.
I am beyond jealous. 
He is Georgous.
Humph


----------



## Bellasophia (23 September 2021)

I’ve noticed your fireplace ornament..you’ve loved the gingers for a good while.He’s so lovely,stunning markings.


----------



## Fluffypiglet (23 September 2021)

He's gorgeous. Bean? He's the colour of baked beans 😊


----------



## splashgirl45 (23 September 2021)

firefly    firework    cracker    sassy


----------

